# Food Safety News - 07/30/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 30, 2021)

*Cake mixes, raw flour previously linked to foodborne illness outbreaks*
By Coral Beach on Jul 30, 2021 12:05 am
Health investigators continue to try to determine what brand of cake mixes are linked to a current E. coli O121 outbreak as they also work to find out what specific ingredients or ingredients are the sources of the contamination. The outbreak has sickened 16 people in 12 states with 7 patients requiring hospitalization. No recalls... Continue Reading


*INFOSAN food safety work continues to increase*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 30, 2021 12:03 am
INFOSAN has reported its busiest period ever for the second successive quarter. The International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) dealt with 63 events from April to June compared to 56 in the first quarter of 2021. With 19, Salmonella climbed back to the top and made up half of the incidents involving a biological hazard. Nine... Continue Reading


*African swine flu gets too close for comfort of U.S. pork consumers*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 30, 2021 12:01 am
The USDA’s confirmation that African Swine Fever (ASF) has turned up in the Dominican Republic changes the metrics for pork consumers in the United States. The first detection of African Swine Flu in the Dominican Republic in almost 40 years changes things. North America is no longer free of the virus that’s been sweeping the... Continue Reading


*Omaha Packing recalls 295,236 pounds of beef for E. coli O157:H7*
By News Desk on Jul 29, 2021 11:16 pm
Omaha’s Greater Omaha Packing recalled 295,236 pounds of raw beef products late today. The beef was for non-intact use but was suspected of contamination of E. coli O157:H7, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). A complete list of products and product codes for the beef products that are subject to... Continue Reading


*Six brands of dog food recalled over Aflatoxin concerns*
By News Desk on Jul 29, 2021 02:52 pm
Sunshine Mills Inc. is recalling certain products because of potentially elevated levels of aflatoxin above the allowable limit.  Aflatoxins are mycotoxins and are dangerous because of their high level of toxicity for animals and people. Aflatoxin is produced by the mold Aspergillus flavus, which can grow on corn and other grains used as ingredients in... Continue Reading


----------

